

Tinhattery: New Class of Laws Would Make Lobbyists Irrelevant - tinhattery
http://1annualsuperlaw.neocities.org/index.html

======
jondtaylor
I like the idea. I'm also wondering about the notion of deprecating laws that
no longer function as they did when introduced or don't address the issue it
was intended for.

